# Nock Position with 2 or 3 fingers under?



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Guys
I'm paper tuning one of my bows and I'm noticing that after I get the arrow fight so that it shoots a near perfect bullet hole (Yes with fingers) that my nock point is about 1/2" above square. My arrow also seems to be inside center of the riser by about an 1/8" inch. I have double checked the arrow spine with "The Archery Program" and by the Carbon Express chart using the adjustment tool. I've also increased and decreased the bow weight but that had little affect.

I also noticed that this is a trend with all three bows I shoot. The nock point is always high. Is this because I shoot 2 fingers under? Or do you think it is too much impact on my flipper rest? I also shoot a whisker Biscuit and the nock is high on that bow to although not as much. 

I wouldn't worry too much about it but it looks ridiculous. I'm afraid I'm going to have to be explaining my self constantly.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I shoot 3 under, and recently moved my nock point to about 1/4 inch above center and get real good flight with my flipper rest. My arrow is also inside of center shot.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

It is the simplest thing to adjust, as long and you go bare shaft while doing it. Stand 10 feet in front of a nondirectional butt and shoot an unfletched arrow. If it hits nock high or nock low then adjust the nocking point until you arrive at a level nock. Then back up to 20yds and do it again. You are so close now that the going back to 30 and 40yds is more about bragging rights. It's not rocket science, just a straight forward adjustment,,,


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks fingers, I'm familiar with walk back and bear shaft tuning. the thing was shooting straight but the geometry of how it was set looked ridiculous! I spent a bunch of time last night with our pro-shop and a bunch more time today. What I discovered was that the shafts I was using were too stiff. I tried putting 125gr heads on them and cranked up the poundage and got it a little closer to center shot level nock. Based on that I went to a softer spine arrow. I switched from the Carbon Express Maxima 3D select 350's to the 250's and put a 75 gr point on the 250's and lowered the poundage back down to my normal 58 and now I have a level nock and a center shot. Seems like every time I tune a bow I learn something new. The 250's just would not fly out of my Scepter at that draw weight but they are perfect out of the Shadowcat. I would have guessed it to be the other way round but I'm shooting perfect bullet holes now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Just curious. are you using a bottom nock set? I found that with shooting fingers under that the shaft tries to kick nock down on release' and you end up setting the nock point as you describe. fitting a nock set below the nock stops the problem.Also sometimes when you change shafts you get a tighter nock fit on the string and that also stops it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey thanks for the tip I'll fiddle around with that.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a new development, I Found a huge crack in the lower limb. Call me crazy but I think that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## mhertwig (Mar 19, 2011)

well thats never good.... its a good thing u found that


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bow bender I just had the same thing!. Was at a club shoot and sometimes a shot could be seen developing a weird curve in its flight, as well as a strange noise upon release. The next shot would fly straight. Like you, found 2 big cracks at the fork in the top limb. My arrows are borderline underspined, and I am set up inside center with centershot, and have good arrow flight [normally]


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya those cracks don't do a lot for proper tuning or good arrow flight.
If you are willing to take down your own bow Martin will work directly with you to replace them. Or you can have a dealer replace them for you. They have great customer service.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Its an old bow ,bowbender, with elite limbs, but I have a new set on the way over. I do take down my own bows as i have a press, etc.Meantime I'm using a Razor x with sights etc.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Does Martin still have the Elite limbs?
I still have one Scepter left and so far it's in great shape. I keep it at my parents farm so when I travel back to NY from WA I have a bow to shoot.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

'Fraid not. I got these from the classified on AT. They are still advertised on Archery supplier sites here but I cant afford the new price even if they still have them in stock. I will really have to look after these as they are starting to get scarce at my desired d/w.Treat your scepter with care! If I won lotto I would get a shadowcat as well though myself.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Gee I thought Martin provided a lifetime guarantee on their limbs. At the very least you should call them and ask? I bet if they have some they would replace them.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bowbender I am not the original owner, and with the logistics of distance and shipping it would be in the too hard basket .


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

It's worth a phone call...they may just ship the limbs to an aussie dealer.


----------

